# Help converting my standard bike to an ebike.



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I’m interested in converting my standard bike to an E bike using a rear hub drive motor...My rear hub spacing is 148mm. I know there are several rear hub motors available, I know maxon makes one. Any others I should be looking at? But mostly I’m looking for a battery that small and discreet. I wouldn’t use the power that often just go up a hill so I don’t need a huge battery life. Again, I know there are various systems available, but i’m mainly looking for something that doesn’t make my bike look like an ebike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

MTB9488 said:


> I wouldn't use the power that often just go up a hill so I don't need a huge battery life.


Look into how realistic this ^^^ is. You'd need a motor that disengages from the drivetrain when not powered up. That way you are just pedalling a very heavy bike around on the flats and rolling terrain. If OTOH you have to pedal a very heavy bike around plus the drag from the hub motor I think you'll find that's not going to work and you'll need some power pretty much all the time other than steep DH sections.

I reviewed a commuter e-bike a while back with an aftermarket hub motor kit and while I could pedal it with the power off it was unpleasant enough due to motor drag that was just an emergency measure if I planned my power usage/recharging poorly and ran out before I got to my destination.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Hub motors for 148 are going to be tricky. Can you get a bbs02 on there? Pedalling without any assistance is going to create a lot of drag, which is great for exercise or waiting for someone to catch up.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

As indicated the 148mm rear spacing is challenging. Otherwise, the Q100H (BMS Battery), a geared motor which doesn't add much resistance to "normal" pedal activity and weighs about four pounds or so, would be a consideration. My 52V, 6 ah, 3 pound Luna battery provides 15-20 miles of off road assistance for a BBS02-equipped MTB. Look at ebikesca for modular batteries that are even lighter. Additionally, a Vivax inside the seat-tube mounted system weighs a total of four pounds with battery and provides 200w or so power.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.maxonbikedrive.com/en/product.html#motor

This company has a 148 hub. I reached out to this company seeing if I can use a different battery.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Don't know where you reside, but the Maxon DIY kit is $3K+ at my local e-bike shop, and IMO worth it. If you're using their motor, I'd use their battery for the couple of extra pounds.


----------

